# Yellowback tinc getting black!?



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

I have 3 yellowbacks in an old aquarium turned into a viv. I noticed one of them got a bit grey on his back. (I mean the area which is originally yellow) And he is getting blacker every day..

Also the other frog is also becomming a bit grey, but the first one has a big decoloration and the yellow on its back is almost completely black!

they are 6 m old...

Anyone has an idea of what it is or how it can be cured?

Grtz dennis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

got any pics? sounds like they might Chytrid, but i am just speculating.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Ow NO that would be a disaster... Luckily I have these frogs upstairs and not in my frog room so they live separate!

Here is a pic I could make!

Please help me!



















Grtz Dennis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lets see if anyone has any opninon on what it could be, but i woudl give them a lamasil treatment as a precaution, do a search on here for the directions.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you have any more info on the tank they were housed in? How clean was it? I don't know if I would say that Chytrid is the cause, but it could be a fungal problem. Maybe send a pic to Dr. Frye to get his opinion.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! Talk about a 5.0 thread hijack and spam all in one!
(cause spam 2.0 and 3.0 are too old...)

Back to the topic at hand, DO contact Dr. Frye, he was VERY helpful and quick to respond to my emails-- [email protected]

Sorry about your frogs, Denzor! I hope you get it fixed!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

michaelslenahan said:


> Wow! Talk about a 5.0 thread hijack and spam all in one!
> (cause spam 2.0 and 3.0 are too old...)


I don't understand, where did the thread get hijacked/spammed?


----------

